# Arco biting inside



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Arco Roosen, PH 1 439, 6th place at the 2011 KNPV National Champioinships, a full brother to Berry II Lamers. He's not just a good scoring KNPV dog, he is a very nice all around dog, a good producer, and a real police dog as well. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnFZSYndHSo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice dog. He looks mutch bigger then the other Malis you have posten. Ore its à mutch smaler decoy


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Super dog Mike! I have heard nothing but great things about this dog from friends in Holland and from highly respected people like you and Wayne.

The females Arco covered at LoganHaus will just simply be phenomenal breedings.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

andreas broqvist said:


> Nice dog. He looks mutch bigger then the other Malis you have posten. Ore its à mutch smaler decoy


He's 95 lbs. He is bigger than an average size Mali. I'm only 5'11" 195 lbs so he may look even bigger next to me.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

jeff gamber said:


> Super dog Mike! I have heard nothing but great things about this dog from friends in Holland and from highly respected people like you and Wayne.
> 
> The females Arco covered at LoganHaus will just simply be phenomenal breedings.


He's a nice dog for sure, I really like him. Hate to see him go, but I can't keep them all here, you are gonna like him too I'm sure.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice doggy. Wheres he off to?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Nice doggy. Wheres he off to?


He's heading off to stay with Carlos and Uzi with Jeff Gamber in Florida. I will be keeping breeding rights to him, and will use him in the future for breeding for sure. 
Since he's been here I bred to him to 4 very nice females, including one that he was bred to once in Holland with great sucess. I have a female from that first combination and she is super nice. I will be breeding her to Ivo this spring.
Jeff will have a lot of fun with Arco. He's a hell of a nice dog. Super easy to handle, zero dog or handler aggression, social with strangers, good resting character, and in the work he's very nice.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: "He's a hell of a nice dog. Super easy to handle, zero dog or handler aggression, social with strangers, good resting character, and in the work he's very nice"
....you've just described my perfect K9 
but i don't think you should breed him....you should clone him !


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Dog looks good, But it looks like you might want to start looking for a decoy 10 or 20 years younger! :lol:


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

I am just impressed your glasses stayed on. WOW ; )

I have a big male like that out of the Luko x Carlos breeding. 

Nice dog mike.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

cloning, will that be the next big way, see what you got and like and get another one


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Yea for sure Jeff hes going to be a big boy, 95lbs dam thats a mutant mali, he looks nice though, cant wait to see him up in MD with ya, should be good times there.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

I can't wait until this Sunday hits. I'm going to work Carlos and Uzi at my club in Tampa and hit the road to meet Mike and Ariel at his kennel on Monday. 

We are going to work Carlos and Uzi up at LoganHaus and by the looks of Arco, I'm just going to save the gas and ride him home...


----------



## Gregory Doud (Nov 10, 2008)

Reallly nice dog Mike and enjoyed watching the video. - Greg


----------



## Mike Ritland (Apr 11, 2009)

He looks whale-eyed, nervous and very scared. And also a lot like homey the clown with that haircut. The dog looks good however


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Arco looks very nice! Looks to be very athletic for his size too!


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Who said big dogs CAN'T jump?!! Very nice Mike.. 

@ Jeff: Big congrats on this one!


----------



## Rick Cadez Jr. (Dec 1, 2009)

Thats a patrol dog. 

Mike, how long was he a police dog ? Was he a police dog in Holland ? I love the way he wasnt fazed by the pressure at all.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Mike Ritland said:


> He looks whale-eyed, nervous and very scared. And also a lot like homey the clown with that haircut. The dog looks good however


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QhuBIkPXn0


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Mike Ritland said:


> He looks whale-eyed, nervous and very scared. And also a lot like homey the clown with that haircut. The dog looks good however


 When you've killed as many men as I have you get that look.........and your hair falls out in the middle and leaves you with a "homey the clown haircut".:-D


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Solid boy there, congrats jeff, and bang up decoy work mike.


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Congrats. Jeff......looks as your going to have a stable full of super nice dogs.

Mike - looked as you were just a little tired at the end when you leaned against the wall, hell those 95lb dogs is a workout even for the big guys. Nice dog!


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm just super fortunate to know mike and be able to work his dogs.

Thanks everyone for the kind words and congrats. Anyone that knows me well, knows how much I love my dogs and I put a lot of work into them. Arco will be no exception. Thanks again Mike...


----------

